# localhost nicht aufrufbar



## yuro (7. März 2013)

Servus,

und zwar hab ich folgendes Problem.

Ich kann http://localhost/ nicht aufrufen, obwohl ich mein XAMPP gestartet habe.

ständig wird weitergeleitet auf diese Webseite: http://navigationshilfe1.t-online.de/dnserror?url=http://www.localhost/

was muss ich machen?!


----------



## tombe (7. März 2013)

Such mal nach einer Datei mit Namen "hosts" (ohne Endung), die müsste im Verzeichnis c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc liegen.

Schau da mal nach ob es für localhost bzw. 127.0.0.1 einen Eintrag gibt!?


----------



## yuro (7. März 2013)

da stehen nur kommentare:
# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
#	127.0.0.1       localhost
#	::1             localhost

wenn ich http://localhost/ eingebe ruft er xampp auf.. wenn ich localhost in die adresszeile eingebe kommt diese scheiss meldung.

vor ner halben stunde ging es aber ohne probleme! ich konnte meine selbsterstellte Seite testen... jetzt gehts nicht mehr.


----------



## yuro (7. März 2013)

Ich bau mit CodeIgniter gerade ne Seite. Dann hat mir vorhin einer zu meinem Problem gesagt das ich ne htaccess datei brauche die folgendes beinhaltet:

 <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
 RewriteEngine On
 RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.
 RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.%{HTTP_HOST}/$1 [R=301,L]

 RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} ^/(system|application|html_store)
 RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?/$1 [L]
 #RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /index.php?/$1 [L]
 #RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /index.php?$1 [L]

 RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
 RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
 RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?/$1 [L]
 #RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /index.php?/$1 [L]
 #RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /index.php?$1 [L]
</IfModule>  


und jetzt funktioniert dieser ordner /ci im localhost nicht mehr. Ich kann ihn nicht mehr aufrufen und wenn ich localhost ohne http:// eingebe ruft er mir auch localhost nicht auf.

Was hab ich denn da jetzt verstellt?!


----------



## ikosaeder (11. März 2013)

yuro hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich http://localhost/ eingebe ruft er xampp auf.. wenn ich localhost in die adresszeile eingebe kommt diese scheiss meldung.
> .


Hast du zwischenzeitlich etwas installiert? Manch eine Toolbar bringt eine Suchfunktion für die Adressleiste mit. Wenn du nur ein wort wie localhost eingibst, versucht er erst gar nicht die Adresse aufzulösen, sondern sucht im Internet danach. Wenn du dagegen http://localhost eingibst wird es als URL interpretiert und dann richtig aufgerufen.


----------



## finnenfreund (11. März 2013)

hast du mal den port check gestartet? skype z.b. blockt sehr gern den port 80 von haus aus. sonst hast du auch noch im apache ordner log datein, da kannst mal reinschauen. sollte zumindest dir nen hinweis geben was da nicht stimmt.


----------



## ikosaeder (12. März 2013)

Bist du sicher, das Xampp auf port 80 lauscht? Mein Xampp kam defaultmäßig mit 8080
und der Aufruf muss entsprechend localhost:8080 lauten, zumindest bei mir.


----------

